# icq2go unter linux



## ByeBye 46085 (6. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen, 

da die meisten nicht offizielen ICQ-Clients die Kontakte Local speichern würde ich gerne icq2go nutzen.

Aber mit Konqueroro ladet er das Applet ewiglang und mit Opera startet nicht einmal das Popup. Wenn ich den Link des Popups von Konqueror in Opera Exportiere kann ich nie das Passwort eingegeben (ist immer falsch). Wie kriege ich Java unter Konqueror zu laufen? Welche Datei muss ich angeben? jvm.cfg? Und was is mit Opera? Java sei installiert und JS ist aktiviert.

g chief


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (7. Mai 2004)

Das beantwortet nicht deine Frage aber Gaim speichert die Kontaktlisten auf dem ICQ Server und kann sie von dort auch wieder auslesen.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (7. Mai 2004)

Es beantwortet sie wenigstens teils. In client mit Server zugriff ist sicherlich besser als ICQ2GO. 

Wie stehts mit JS?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (7. Mai 2004)

Wie geht das mit Gaim? Habe mich eingelogt und die Liste ist leer. Wo sind meine Kontate vom ICQ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß nicht was Du für ein seltsames system hast, aber das passiert normalerweise automatisch *g*

welche Gaim-Version hast du?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich habe gaim 0.75 auf Mandrake 10.0. Die neuere Version 0.77 int es noch nicht für Mandrake 10.0 und die für Mandrake 9.2 lässt sich nicht installieren.
Gibt es vieleicht verschiedene ICQ Server?

g chief


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (9. Mai 2004)

Der ICQ Server hat die Adresse login.oscar.aol.com und nimmt Anfragen auf Port 5190 entgegen. 

Sobald Gaim eine Verbindung mit diesem Server hergestellt hat, wird deine Kontaktliste automatisch heruntergeladen.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (9. Mai 2004)

*Jetzt funkts*

Sorry, liegt halt doch meistens am können des Users   aber jetzt funktionierts super.

THX @all


----------



## JohannesR (9. Mai 2004)

PEBKAC


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Mai 2004)

Und sowieso: CenterICQ


----------

